# Renting house for ryder cup - thoughts?



## sinead01 (12 Mar 2006)

we're thinking of renting our 2 bed townhouse for the ryder cup this year - would anyone have any ideas of pricing or have done it before, good/bad stories??
we are based in saggart so are really only about 15 mins drive away from it.


----------



## bearishbull (12 Mar 2006)

there wont be the massive amounts of money reported in some newspapers. might get  a few grand which i assume you will be paying tax on   revenue are supposed be clamping down on people making money from it and not paying tax but i doubt they will have manpower to do much.


----------



## sinead01 (12 Mar 2006)

really , they will be taxing it? how will they find out though? we've been told we should be able to get about €7500. dont know if its worth the hassle now. have done a bit of research but haven't spoken to anyone tats actually done it.


----------



## bearishbull (12 Mar 2006)

i doubt anyone will get 7500 for a two bed for a week! they could stay in the four seasons and get a helicopter down for that!


----------



## bearishbull (12 Mar 2006)

theres houses advertised for 10k a week but if anybody gets that remains to be seen,i think most are chancing their arm.


----------



## sinead01 (12 Mar 2006)

not sure - we've enquired with rentmyirishhome.ie and tourrentals.ie and both said that amount? others are asking more!


----------



## bearishbull (12 Mar 2006)

do you have to pay to advertise on these sites? im sure you do,thr offical ryder cup travel agent offer all in deals for 1600euro for week without flights and includes guaranteed tickets and staying in jurys and being driven down every day.


----------



## RainyDay (12 Mar 2006)

bearishbull said:
			
		

> i doubt anyone will get 7500 for a two bed for a week! they could stay in the four seasons and get a helicopter down for that!


Except that the Four Seasons & every other hotel in Leinster has been booked solid for many months now, or so I'm led to believe. And you can't get a helicoptor or limo for that weekend for love nor money.


----------



## bearishbull (12 Mar 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Except that the Four Seasons & every other hotel in Leinster has been booked solid for many months now, or so I'm led to believe. And you can't get a helicoptor or limo for that weekend for love nor money.


thats irrelevant its was only for illustrative purposes re prices.theres plenty of those luxury coaches and taxi's public buses car hires etc available to drive down from dublin and elsewhere where theres plenty of luxury hotel accomdation for a fraction of the prices people are looking for in kildare.


----------



## sinead01 (12 Mar 2006)

well the way these rent your home websites are advertising is that people want to relax with a group of friends in self catering which is near to the ryder cup. not to spend a fortune on food in hotels, drink, etc. they compare prices of staying in a hotel and renting a home, basing it on a goup of 4 or more...


----------



## bearishbull (12 Mar 2006)

sinead01 said:
			
		

> well the way these rent your home websites are advertising is that people want to relax with a group of friends in self catering which is near to the ryder cup. not to spend a fortune on food in hotels, drink, etc. they compare prices of staying in a hotel and renting a home, basing it on a goup of 4 or more...


people that would pay 10,000dollars for a week would not be concerned about spending a few grand on food and drink in restaurants.the hotels have been all booked out by travel agents who are selling packages at a much cheaper rate than many people are looking for for their homes.and also advertising your home for rent for large amounts on the internet is a good way to attract the revenues attention!!


----------



## Glenbhoy (12 Mar 2006)

Does anyone know anyone who has actually rented their place as of yet. I just cannot see why anyone would rent a house in Saggart (no offence Sinead) when they can get hotels in Dublin and travel up and down every day. In addition, the Ryder Cup does not actually attract that many people. The TV exposure will be huge, but physical attendance is not - an All Ireland quarter final would attract the same. I think there were only 15,000 tickets on sale for each day (I have won the tickets I was looking for in the lottery), there may be approx. the same again in corporate tickets, but I can't see corporate shin digs making do with a 2 bed in saggart/Leixlip/Celbridge...... Kilkenny....


----------



## Sarah (13 Mar 2006)

Apperantly theres houses for rent as far as Athy Kildare, Naas ect. Many of the people expected to stay there are the likes of Tv Crew,reporters as well as people coming to watch the golf! I know an old neighbour of mine in Celbridge has rented his house out yet and although i dont know how much he is charging i know the cost covered tickets to the ryder cup for him and his wife plus expences!


----------



## RainyDay (13 Mar 2006)

bearishbull said:
			
		

> thats irrelevant its was only for illustrative purposes re prices.theres plenty of those luxury coaches and taxi's public buses car hires etc available to drive down from dublin and elsewhere where theres plenty of luxury hotel accomdation for a fraction of the prices people are looking for in kildare.


There is NOT plenty of luxury accomodation available in Dublin for the Ryder Cup weekend. The Four Seasons is full. Every one of the 9 Jury/Doyle outlets is full.


----------



## extopia (13 Mar 2006)

While Ryder Cups in the US and the UK have attracted these kinds of rental levels, I really don't think we have the housing stock to compete at that level. Certainly a two-up two-down (again, no offense to anyone) is not what "rich American golf tourists" and so-called corporate types have in mind when they travel to a Ryder Cup. Michael Smurfit's place, maybe. A bog-standard semi-D? Don't think so.


----------



## bearishbull (14 Mar 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> There is NOT plenty of luxury accomodation available in Dublin for the Ryder Cup weekend. The Four Seasons is full. Every one of the 9 Jury/Doyle outlets is full.


 actually there IS plenty of accomodation available through travel agents etc who have block booked for packages. not all hotels are booked out and if you consider the amount of hotel beds/B&B's in dublin /leinster i cant envisage a shortage at the end of september for the amount of people arriving for the ryder cup.


----------



## The Outlaw (14 Mar 2006)

Sounds good, but I think I would need an absolutely disgusting, offensive amount of money to justify to myself doing this.....unless my house was already a rental property...purely personal opinion..


----------



## Janet (14 Mar 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> While Ryder Cups in the US and the UK have attracted these kinds of rental levels, I really don't think we have the housing stock to compete at that level. Certainly a two-up two-down (again, no offense to anyone) is not what "rich American golf tourists" and so-called corporate types have in mind when they travel to a Ryder Cup. Michael Smurfit's place, maybe. A bog-standard semi-D? Don't think so.



But do you not think they might consider it part of our quaint charm?


----------



## bearishbull (14 Mar 2006)

Janet said:
			
		

> But do you not think they might consider it part of our quaint charm?


quaint charm is a traditional cottage with peat fire and thatched roof not urban sprawl in  dublin commuter belt


----------



## Glenbhoy (14 Mar 2006)

> Posted by Rainyday
> There is NOT plenty of luxury accomodation available in Dublin for the Ryder Cup weekend. The Four Seasons is full. Every one of the 9 Jury/Doyle outlets is full.


Not true as regards all hotel accommodation, a quick check through various hotel websites shows that at least some are available to book online, all the others on the site I checked stated that you should ring to book - obviously I don't know that they actually have accommodation available or what the price is, but it appears there is some about.


----------



## RainyDay (15 Mar 2006)

bearishbull said:
			
		

> actually there IS plenty of accomodation available through travel agents etc who have block booked for packages. not all hotels are booked out and if you consider the amount of hotel beds/B&B's in dublin /leinster i cant envisage a shortage at the end of september for the amount of people arriving for the ryder cup.


Please show us 'plenty' of examples of luxury accomodation currently available - If this isn't available online, let us know which travel agent is currently offering this and at what price.


----------



## Glenbhoy (15 Mar 2006)

don't know about luxury - but I found accommodation available from the wednesday through to the monday in Dublin on [broken link removed].  I imagine that bearishbull has a point though in that many of the better hotels have been booked up in advance by travel agents etc in the hope of selling packages.


----------



## SLAPPY (17 Mar 2006)

Look at who you're trying to attract.   Wealthy, hardcore golfers from America, Germany, Denmark, etc.    How can you get your message to them??    Golfweek Magazine or Golf World Magazine  are weekly U.S. publications that have a classified section where people advertise things like rental homes.   Anyone subscribing to these magazines would be considered hardcore golfers.   Might be a good avenue for anyone looking.   Not sure how much it would cost to run an ad or what to ask for a week's rental, but might be worth risk.   Good Luck.


----------



## Glenbhoy (28 Mar 2006)

I was talking to someone involved with a major hotel in the vicinity of the Ryder cup, the person informed me that they had sold a lot of rooms to a booking company, but that the booking company had not been able to sell them all on annd had returned a number of rooms in the past week or two.  I don't know the numbers involved, but the source is very reliable.


----------



## Temp (29 Mar 2006)

Apparently 30,000 people are due into Ireland for that week booked on private jets ALONE so whoever posted earlier to say Ryder cup won't attract too many visitors is wrong. I believe 20,000 tickets per day have been issued and the lottery was over subscribed by 3 to 1 so a lot of interested people wanting to attend that don't have tickets. I see 24 posts and not one addressing the original question of "any ideas of pricing or have done it before, good/bad stories…" so I'm going to add post number 25 avoiding the question, sorry don't know but do know a lot of Americans are willing to pay crazy prices for tickets on Ebay so really at the end of the day if someone is willing to pay you 7,500 for you're place jump on it!!


----------



## gauloise (29 Mar 2006)

My belief is that if there is so much money to be made from renting out these houses then presumably the agents woulds be operating on a commission basis with no advertising costs to the owner as they would stand to make more.
As I live in the area in question I contacted 2 agents and received no follow up calls, emails etc..Somebody I know who is invloved with a travel agent and who has over 100 packages for the competition has not been able to rent out his substantial home 5 mins from the venue


----------



## Glenbhoy (29 Mar 2006)

> but do know a lot of Americans are willing to pay crazy prices for tickets on Ebay (I have 4 to sell)


As far as I can tell tickets cannot be resold - this is because the lottery tickets will be issued with the names of the successful applicants on them, the applicant must then have the passport used on the application form - this is in light of anti-terror precautions.  How do you purport to get around these?
In addition, where do you get your information about the 30,000 people arriving in private jets?


----------



## Temp (29 Mar 2006)

Not all tickets we're issued with passport numbers linked to them. Also do you think they will have time to cross check 20,000 tickets per day against a passport and more importantly what if you forgot you're passport I can't see them turning away too many people.


----------



## Howitzer (29 Mar 2006)

They turn away pensioners from bars in the US if they don't have ID. Americans are used to this.


----------



## Temp (29 Mar 2006)

What have pensioners in US bars got to do with the Ryder cup in Ireland??!!

Just think of all the calls into Joe Duffy and Gerry Ryan from people who genuinely bought tickets and arrived at the gate without identifcation and we're turned away in Kildare. Personally I can't see that happening!


----------



## Howitzer (29 Mar 2006)

You said there were 30,000 people booked in on private jets. I suspect a large majority of these would be getting the jet from somewhere far far away, like the US maybe, and that these'll be the individuals buying your tickets.

If it says on the ticket you'll be asked for ID then you've no complaints if you are. If it doesn't then you've a case. Americans are well used to being asked for ID and I don't think they'd be arsed ringing Joe Duffy, Gerry Ryan maybe, but certainly not Joe.


----------



## Temp (29 Mar 2006)

Ok you miss the point. Forget about the americans what about all the Irish people who have bought tickets for this, firstly we won't actually get our tickets until 6 weeks before so I don't know what it will state on them, however again I doubt it will say no id no access but if it does where do people stand legally, they have bought these tickets would they have any rights if turned away without id?? I'm not talking about people (like me) who are trying to sell tickets but what about people who genuinely bought tickets but forget id's?


----------



## icantbelieve (29 Mar 2006)

Well hopefully those who only bought tickets to pass on to others at inflated prices will get stung, these scalpers are parasites on society and regularly make a farce of attending sporting events for genuine fans.


----------



## Howitzer (29 Mar 2006)

Temp said:
			
		

> Ok you miss the point. Forget about the americans what about all the Irish people who have bought tickets for this, firstly we won't actually get our tickets until 6 weeks before so I don't know what it will state on them, however again I doubt it will say no id no access but if it does where do people stand legally, they have bought these tickets would they have any rights if turned away without id?? I'm not talking about people (like me) who are trying to sell tickets but what about people who genuinely bought tickets but forget id's?


 
Yeah it's a fair point, but I think it all comes down to what's stated on the ticket. It's the same with Ryanair flights, you don't need a passport to travel within the EU but they insist on ID for the exact same reasons, security. Manys the person who's been turned away from Dublin airport for not having ID.

All it needs is to be clearly stated, and probably well advertised, and then people don't have a leg to stand on simple as that.


----------



## Pegasus (3 Apr 2006)

re the original point there was a website advertised in paper yesterday - sunday indo I think which advertises homes for the ryder cup - I think it was €65 to put your gaff up on the site. I don't know anything else about them!!!!!


----------



## Glenbhoy (7 Jun 2006)

According to The Sunday Times (June 4th) this boom has not materialised at all - absolutely no demand for these properties - well I lie, apparently a house (top of the range) was let in Celbridge to CNN for 12,000, but that's it.


----------



## ixus (7 Jun 2006)

An estate agent I know in the area said he'd received letters from the media/press indicating they were only sending a skeleton crew to cover the event because of the cost/greed.


----------



## bearishbull (7 Jun 2006)

Typical irish greediness, biting the hands that feed ya


----------



## Glenbhoy (7 Jun 2006)

> Typical irish greediness, biting the hands that feed ya


I don't think there ever was going to be the demand in the first place - just a few lads (one of whom pm'd me here and it was'nt endearing) drummed up interest so people would advertise their properties on their websites for a nce fee.  Have you ever checked out the websites, some of the ads were brilliant - 3 bed semi in dun laoghaire for 20K per week!!


----------

